

How Fullscreen Managed To Snag One Of Youtube's Top Acts - NatCrodo
http://variety.com/2013/digital/news/fullscreen-fine-bros-deal-top-mcn-production-financing-dollars-1200914650/

======
OwGrk
The deal with the Fine Bros. calls for Fullscreen to allot an unspecified fund
toward producing new content with an eye on migrating formats off of the
YouTube platform.

